# Folding on a GTX 295



## adam99leit (Oct 30, 2009)

ok i know this has been covered before just cant find how to setup F@H to run both gpus on my 295 and i have dual screens


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

its a sticky

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90420


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2009)

adam99leit said:


> ok i know this has been covered before just cant find how to setup F@H to run both gpus on my 295 and i have dual screens



single or dual pcb?

its a PITA and you might get lots of EUE's like i did. the single pcb cards are easy to get to fold but also give EUEs randomly on the 2nd core.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 30, 2009)

its dual pcb


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2009)

dual pcb is a bitch.

you need to connect the HDMI port to your LCD as well as a DVI. you can use a DVI dongle but you need a LCD on the HDMI no matter what. 

once you boot into windows you should have 2 monitors present. 

you need to use the flag  -forcegpu nvidia_g80 on both -gpu 0 and -gpu1


you only have one 295 of multiple? more than one will mess everything up and requires a different setup technique.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 30, 2009)

i only have 1 295 right now and you have to use the hdmi on 2nd so ill need a hdmi cable than my 2nd screen is a tv and i have a dvi to hdmi for it but now ill need a hdmi cable i guess


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2009)

even once you get it going you still may encounter EUEs. idk why it happens but it does. MANY people have this problem with 295s and F@H.

also...

one Gpu will produce less than the other. again IDK why this happens but all of my cards have worked this way.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 30, 2009)

what kinda ppd do you get on a 295 fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2009)

i have never been able to get a realistic average due to problems with EUEs.

i'd say 17500 - 21000 ppd is what it should do but thats a rough estimate only. 

i had 4 gpus working for about a day and saw 37XXXppd so yeah... pretty sick.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 30, 2009)

do you have yours overclocked ???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2009)

only shader. and really... i had to underclock it to get the WU's to not error and restart.


----------



## adam99leit (Oct 30, 2009)

wow so as soon as i pick up a hdmi cable i should be able to put out a lot of ppd


----------

